# Programm vom Desktop starten!



## Tarantoga (1. Jul 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab eine kleine Swing Anwendung geschrieben. Bis jetzt habe ich sie (abgesehen von der IDE) von der CommandLine gestartet (das jar file).
Wie kann ich das ganze so verpacken, dass ich nurmehr auf ein Icon klicken muss und die Applikation startet?
Ich weiß das .jar von sich selbst aus nicht ausführbar ist.
Muss ich da .class files zusammenfassen?

Ich möchte es einfach wie jedes andere Programm durch Doppelklick starten.
Dankeschön.
LG


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jul 2011)

Tarantoga hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das .jar von sich selbst aus nicht ausführbar ist.


Das ist nicht richtig. Mit einem Eintrag in der Manifest-Datei deines Jar-Files kannst du diese auch ausführbar machen.
Normalerweise machen das alle großen IDEs automatisch. Aber man kann Jar-Dateien auch von Hand so erzeugen, dass sie durch Doppelklick starten.
In der FAQ findest du Themen dazu.


----------



## Tarantoga (1. Jul 2011)

Oh, danke für die Info.
Ich seh nach.


----------

